# JL/AW XT tips



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

hi

i think JW sells a screw kit to be used to make the driven gear on the top plate "fit" better.

the screw (a small philips heads) goes into the center of the plastic gear.

any one tried this. i thought the gear was attached to the shaft the cluster gear sits on? how does the screw not interfere with the cluster gear shaft? 

thanks


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Mking, Xtractions don't have a rear cluster shaft. That screw does the same thing the rivet does, keep the rear gear in place and not let it ride up. The screw or rivet is the cluster shaft.


----------

